
Gmail messages 'read by human third parties' - hdivider
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44699263
======
Multicomp
Short version: you let a travel site "Access and read your emails", ostensibly
to have it scan for automated flight booking emails, etc.

You forget to remove the permission because you're going through the airport
and (if in USA) getting the royal TSA treatment.

Later on, someone human from the travel site can sift through the emails. In
theory, they might need to if you call them and say "I need to know my flight
info", but for most uses, that never happens. But you never removed the
permission, so they get to read through it.

Not really the fault of GMail as such, though they'd be wise to get out in
front of this by introducing a default 3-month self-expiration on mail access.
Wouldn't eliminate, but would limit this issue.

